# Blade rest and arrow vane questions



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Blade width and thickness depend on diameter and weight of arrow. Use a narrow blade for small diameter shafts and wide blade for large diameter shafts. You can also trim the sides of the blade with a grinder for better clearance, (George Ryals/ Archery Learning Center has a video on trimming blades). Thickness of the blade (.008, .010, .012) depends on weight of arrow. It's ok for the blade to sag a little, think of it as a shock absorber (Nuts&Bolts has good info on blade rests). The angle of the blade also affects the arrow.
Normally a 3 fletch is used, for 4 fletch I would fletch at 75/105 degrees not 90 degrees spacing between fletches. Three fletch is spaced at 120 degrees allowing greater clearance. 
To check for clearance I use a spray foot powder from Walgreens. Spray the fletch where it contacts the rest, shoot and observe if rest marks are on the fletching. Turning the nock, nocking point height and fletch size, offset / helical all can affect clearance. If you can't get no contact look for consistent contact on all arrows.
With the better quality drop a way rests available many shooters are switching from a blade. It's personal choice.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The FreakShow is not a drop rest. As above noted, narrow blade for small diameter arrows, wide blade for larger diameter arrows. 
Blade should angled around 30 to 35 degrees. 

I'm using a 3 fletch configuration. .350" diameter arrow. Wide blade. .010" blade with backer plate. 
That I'm using a Hamskea Hybrid Target Pro rest (drop rest) I have the blade set to 35 degrees. Arrow doesn't bounce or chatter when drawing. Excellent vane clearance, bullet hole through paper at 6, 8, and 10 feet......


----------



## leggiadro (Oct 17, 2014)

Interesting discussion. I noticed watching tournament that just about everyone uses a blade-type rest over any other kind, especially drop away rests. Are drop away considered less accurate/consistent?


----------



## korelick (Oct 13, 2020)

Watch here at 1:52 - 2:16 for glad rest slow-mo. Then re-rack and watch from the start. A thing of beauty, in my opinion.


----------

